#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-01
<BluesKaj> Howdy
#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-02
<cmoixxx> bonjour.
<cmoixxx> if he like me? I have a question
<cmoixxx> allooooooo
<cmoixxx> allooooooo
<cmoixxx> allooooooo
<cmoixxx> exit
<ball> hello KombuchaKip
<KombuchaKip> ball: Hey man. What can I do for you?
 * ball shrugs
<ball> Send me a post card?
<ball> ...I already have some CBC fridge magnets.
 * ball shrugs
<ball> Welcome back.
<BluesKaj> hey folks
#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-03
<BluesKaj> Hello all
<dscassel> Howdy, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hiyas dscassel
#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-04
<ball> hello lborda
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bregma> hey folks, it's muggy and warm today, not too hot yet, and the bugs don't seem as bad
<bregma> oneiric ocelot alpha 3 should be released today
<BluesKaj> bregma, yeah...I'm not going to take the plunge again tho ...this one is frought with graphics driver and xorg probs , so far in my experience
<bregma> I'm hoping that is fixed in the alpha 3
<bregma> expecially the kernel bug that caused me to lose important data
<bregma> I'm going to try it on my spare machine, 'cos that's why I have a spare machine
<BluesKaj> right , I have an older linux box as well that I might  try it on
 * genii-around makes more coffee
 * bregma is drinking hot honey-and-lemon to soothe a tickle
<genii-around> There seems to be a lot of people who are getting this nagging summer cough thing.
<bregma> yeah, it's been running through my family
<bregma> I think even the dog had it
<genii-around> It's been pretty long without rain here in Toronto, I think that and the pollution probably are contributing. My house-mate's kids all were coughing for weeks until it rained
<genii-around> Woo, boss gave me two good tickets to tonight's Argos-Alouettes game
<bregma> my older daughter's boyfriend is coming over to make her watch a Star Trek marathon...  coming along nicely
<genii-around> Maybe she'll start learning Klingon and going to conventions!
<bregma> I was trying to convince her to join Ubuntu Women and go to UDS with me
<bregma> maybe he'll have more luck
<bregma> he's already shown her Ubuntu is good for more than facebooking
<genii-around> Cool.
<bregma> I'll see if I can convince this young man, Wossname, to get involved in the Ubuntu project and not just be a happy user
<bregma> although if he messes with my daughter, I'll still sick the dog on him
#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-05
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bregma> oops, late start this morning!
<genii-around> That's what coffee is good for!
<BluesKaj> right genii-around ...heading to the kitchen now
<bregma> it's what last-minute requests from you daughter to be driven in to work 'cos she forgot and was up late watching Star Trek with her boyfriend will do to you
<bregma> the coffee is always assumed
<bregma> medium-roast Hawaiian today
<genii-around> Good choice
<bregma> I prefer the mellowness of a Costa Rican but I thought I'd mix it up a bit
<genii-around> My coworker is getting me more into drinking tea these days, since I'm supposed to be cutting down on the caffeine
<bregma> you'll probably want to switch to tisanes so you're not tempted to drink more tea to make up the difference
<bregma> licorice is good, it has the bitterness
<genii-around> Todays tea is blackberry, pretty good actually
<bregma> problem I have with tea is the lack of the full, rich body and the balance of acid, bitter, and flavour ... tea is thin and has just bitter and flavour
<genii-around> Yes, coffee does seem to be much more substantial
<BluesKaj> getting tired of these 30 degree days , frankly I'll be glad when sept rolls around
<genii-around> Since my office is in the basement where it's cool, I don't notice it much on weekdays. But yeah it gets tough to sleep when you're drenched in sweat
<bregma> I have a huge backlog of wood to split and stack before September, I'm hoping for some cool days
<bregma> sorry about the pun there
<BluesKaj> we have A/C but I like being outside and puttering around the yard ...I have some tree trimming to do and it 's just too damn hot for that kind of work.
<BluesKaj> We northern types aren't used to these temps , but with the world warming cycle etc we'd better aclimatize or just keep suffering.
<dscassel> I like tea, but I wouldn't try to sell it as a coffee replacement. It's kinda its own thing.
<dscassel> Also, I never really developed a taste for coffee (sorry, genii-around :)
<genii-around> To everyone, their own :)
<bregma> I'm only just acquiring a taste for fine whiskey
 * BluesKaj acquired a taste for fine whiskey yrs ago , too bad my liver doesn't agree
#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-06
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-07
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<bregma> found a wasp nest in my front steps the hard way last night
<BluesKaj> bummer
<dscassel_> It's probably about time I applied for Ubuntu Membership.
<dscassel_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/dscassel
<dscassel> If you feel like you can give me a testimonial, I'd appreciate your comments. :)
#ubuntu-ca 2012-07-30
 * genii-around makes a fresh new pot of coffee
#ubuntu-ca 2012-07-31
<Guest1699> heyy everyone!
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<genii-around> If anyone's interested, there are two free tickets around for this: http://www.sound-academy.com/inside/events/?event_id=330
#ubuntu-ca 2012-08-03
<wildint> exit
#ubuntu-ca 2013-07-29
<deyneko> hi all, I need help
#ubuntu-ca 2013-08-01
<KanWuLF> hi salut!!
<azend> Bonjour
#ubuntu-ca 2013-08-02
<BobJonkman> away
<BobJonkman> not
#ubuntu-ca 2014-07-30
<BobJonkman> Did I tell y'all about the last Ubuntu Hour (and SysAdminDay Dinner) pics? http://pix.ie/ubuntuca/album/495367/detailed
